# Your favorite destination



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I love going trough the small municipal of Frederiksberg ( a "city" completely ingulfed by Copenhagen Municipal )...

Other than that I used to go on Spring break in Florida a few years in a row... nice place!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I used to visit Merida Snowy Mountains... here in Venezuela. And Panama City, Panama. *


----------



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

mazatlan and guadalajara! in mexico


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

pacific_mzt said:


> mazatlan and guadalajara! in mexico


*Oh I love Guadalajara, it has such a historic impressive area! kay:*


----------



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

MAZATLAN TOO, is a beach with old and modern city, you dont be here?


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Mykonos


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

pacific_mzt said:


> MAZATLAN TOO, is a beach with old and modern city, you dont be here?


*No, never have, but i am sure I will go there when I am in Mexico, its such a beautiful place! I love Mazatlan from what I have seen in SSC!*

*Saludos!*


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

Quinta de Tilcoco, Chile. My little paradise.

This is the scenery an my little cousin...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*^^Looks very green and a lot like Mexico*


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I go home to Hong Kong ever year/other year, LA on most other vacations, and Sacramento over weekends.


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Somewhere on a tropical beach or on the water...Definately not the colder climates.


----------



## Minor (Mar 10, 2007)

Georgian Military Road ... This view and old Georgians churchs


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Dalmatia (Croatian coast).

Beaches and climate are lovely.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Riviera Maya in Yucatan or Santorini island!


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

*manila, philippines*

*I just like to share this video. let's meet in manila  *


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Norway and Sweden !!!
I love the landscape...


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love to go to Mexico! 

Every time I go I discover new places and try new things ... like eating crickets!


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i try to go to hong kong three or four times per year, usually on visa-runs.



rotten777 said:


> ^^ Thanks! The part of the country that I go is actually pretty safe.
> 
> But until the scumbags running the country leave, it will be same old, I lost hope when the Ethiopians came in.


i thought you were from somaliland. ethiopia only invaded southern somalia from my understanding, leaving puntland and somaliland untouched. although i could be wrong, i haven't really been paying much attention to the situation.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bahamas
Dominican Republic
Mexico


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Brasil


----------

